# Critique 2yr old male please!



## Spetzio (Oct 8, 2015)

Sawyer (Hircine vom HausReid), 2yrs old, 80lbs, like 75% WGSL, 25% WL. Included some other pics for reference. Hard to tell with some of the poof! Thanks in advance! Would love to learn more about conformation as I’m still not great with all the terms.


----------



## Spetzio (Oct 8, 2015)

One more for good measure


----------



## atomic (Mar 28, 2016)

I too don’t have much in the way of conformation knowledge, I just wanted to say I love him and he’s so handsome!


----------



## NaughtyNibbler (Oct 28, 2018)

I don't have experience with confirmation, but just wanted to comment. He is a very handsome boy! Love his facial markings!


----------



## IllinoisNative (Feb 2, 2010)

Very handsome! I love his masculine head.:wub:


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

I like his structure! Nice looking dog!


----------



## Spetzio (Oct 8, 2015)

Thanks everyone! I do like that he’s a bit more moderate as far as WGSLs go. 

I’m curious to learn more about the upper arm, croup, and withers as it applies to him (for those conformation-savvy people, of course). I honestly have a hard time picturing where exactly they start and the proper length/angle, despite diagrams, haha


----------



## Muskeg (Jun 15, 2012)

I'm not a breed- specific conformation person at all, but overall he looks like he has nice balance, and great head. He's beautiful. Good front and back angulation too. This is the type of GSD I would like to own again some day. Very masculine, great looking animal. Rich coloring as well.


----------



## Spetzio (Oct 8, 2015)

Muskeg said:


> I'm not a breed- specific conformation person at all, but overall he looks like he has nice balance, and great head. He's beautiful. Good front and back angulation too. This is the type of GSD I would like to own again some day. Very masculine, great looking animal. Rich coloring as well.


Thank you so much. He really is a great dog. Super stable, solid nerves, great drive for a ball. Excellent nose, seems to enjoy the “hunt” when I hide his ball in dense fields and the like, am very interested in pursuing NW with him when I have the money. 

If I were being critcal - barely any tappable prey drive (did several bitework evals as he got older - one mentioned that he could be worked solely in defense but that it wouldn’t be fun for him, so I passed it up - why force it when I didn’t get him as a sport prospect), and not as clear headed when in drive as I’d like. Also easily frustrated when learning new things. Good (not spectacular) food drive, but only works for a reward vs working to please or actually enjoying the work.

Not that much of that is relevant to your comment, so I’m sorry about the rambling!


----------



## crittersitter (Mar 31, 2011)

Beautiful boy. My experience with WGSL vs WL is that there is less drive but a fabulous dog.


----------



## Spetzio (Oct 8, 2015)

crittersitter said:


> Beautiful boy. My experience with WGSL vs WL is that there is less drive but a fabulous dog.


Thank you! I can't complain because he's exactly what I asked for - can't fault the dog because what I want in a dog has changed since spending time with IPO/IGP folks and their GSDs! He's an excellent dog for sure.


----------



## Spetzio (Oct 8, 2015)

Would love to get some more info comformationally speaking! 

Flat withers are a fault, no clue where his rest on the spectrum, but what exactly do high withers add to the dog in terms of functionality? Or is it just structural correctness and that’s it? 

I know upper arm adds reach for gait depending on length, and I think it’s the angle from the elbow to the shoulder, but am not sure if his is too short or just long enough?


----------

